# HI NEW FROM JERZEE!!



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

I from the Dirtee Jerzee. I want better parts for my car. can you give me advice? Here is pic. I want to make go vroom. 

Sorry for the bad engrish. I educated in NYC. jejeje


----------



## VG30DETT (Jun 4, 2005)

Pink Petunia said:


> wow looks like you allready put a lot of custom body work on that skyline


 !!.....I hope you don't think that's a modified skyline.....!! It looks to me like a mclaren f1


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

VG30DETT said:


> !!.....I hope you don't think that's a modified skyline.....!! It looks to me like a mclaren f1


sarcasm, learn it.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

yes it is a mclaren. google works wonders.


----------



## smartass1235 (Jun 2, 2005)

am3rican said:


> yes it is a mclaren. google works wonders.



looks more like the new lotus elise then the mclaren. mclaren is a bit bigger. and about 200,000 more.


http://www.edmunds.com/new/2005/lot...tid=edmunds.n.researchlanding.photo..1.Lotus*


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

this thread is retarded.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

Flying V said:


> this thread is retarded.


See title of thread. New Jersey.......


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

smartass1235 said:


> looks more like the new lotus elise then the mclaren. mclaren is a bit bigger. and about 200,000 more.
> 
> 
> http://www.edmunds.com/new/2005/lot...tid=edmunds.n.researchlanding.photo..1.Lotus*


its a mclaren


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
U guys didnt get it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hahahahahahahha lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
dude hes mocking the guy that just said he had a skyline!!! the post title is exacly like the guy GRYPHO's and he cant speak english!!!!!!!!!!!
LMFAO!!!! good one american!!!!!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

oh, ok. that is kinda funny.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

im sorry to hear that you are from jersey.. :thumbup:


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> im sorry to hear that you are from jersey.. :thumbup:


hahaha thanks. im sorry you are from the back of a van


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

am3rican said:


> hahaha thanks. im sorry you are from the back of a van


haha, yea, its a hard life, but someone has to do it.. 




its ok, the van is parked next to my R34 skyline v spec II













except, its really a 200sx, not a skyline, but i can imagine


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> haha, yea, its a hard life, but someone has to do it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OWNED...
by himself 
lol


----------

